
Amazon Signs Climate Pledge to Advance Paris Climate Accords Goals by 10 Years - CitizenTekk
https://venturebeat.com/2019/09/19/amazon-signs-climate-pledge-to-advance-paris-climate-accords-goals-by-10-years/
======
Zhyl
>I don't know about you people but I don't want to live in a world where
someone else makes the world a better place better than we do

\- Gavin Belson, Silicon Valley

------
tracker1
I do hope the reforestation efforts work out... I also wouldn't mind seeing
similar efforts in farming to better re-integrate animal + crop farming again.
A lot of actual nutrition has been reduced by mono-farms at scale, which can
be more efficient, but that efficiency isn't necessarily better for health of
an ecosystem, or the product's consumption.

\-- edit:

I mean matching a lot of experimental farms, fisheries, etc where rotation for
grazing animals and/or a more healthy ecosystem are part of the goal and
process.

------
fooblitzky
Where does AWS Oil & Gas fit into the picture?

[https://aws.amazon.com/oil-and-gas/](https://aws.amazon.com/oil-and-gas/)

------
thinkcontext
I'm impressed by the bit about 10K electric vans by 2022. 100K by 2040 seems
less impressive given the likely steep slope of adoption.

I'm curious if they have any projections about how it will effect their
competitiveness with their chief rival Walmart.

------
pqhwan
> which it says will save an estimated 4 million metric tons of carbon per
> year by 2030.

Can anyone speak to the significance of this estimation? What’s the global
carbon reduction goal?

~~~
godshatter
I don't know what the reduction goal is, but a quick duckduckgoing found a
number of 45 billion metric tons of CO2 added each year[1] as of 2017, which
comes out to 12.2 billion metric tons of carbon (C is ~27% of CO2 by weight).
So 4 million metric tons of carbon is about 0.03 percent of that total.

[1]
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2017/11/13/global-...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2017/11/13/global-
carbon-dioxide-emissions-reach-record-high/859659001/)

------
tito
What are Amazon's other 2040 goals?

What I mean is, why do climate goals all get to be decades out (21 years in
this case). That's like saying "I'm going to get in shape by 2040". Does AWS
have 2040 goals, too?

I would like to see Amazon carbon neutral by 2022, 3 years out.

